

Live stream of team coding and drawing RPG in 14 days for charity - antipax
http://www.twitch.tv/bigblockgames

======
wccrawford
While I haven't watched these guys code, I went through the footage of Notch
coding for Ludum Dare (most of it I skimmed) and I feel I learned quite a bit
from it. I absolutely think that watching others code can be beneficial to
your own ability.

